# No display after PC cleaning!!



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

Alright so i just went to clean off the dust from my system and once it was done there is no output!!
AMD FX 8120
MSI 970A G46
7TB WD Green HDD(4+3)
Asus Strix GTX 970
CM Hyper 212X
Dell P2210 22Inch screen

PS-On myobo there is Blue LED which is blinking..
Hope it gets fixed!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you tried re-seating all components, and is everything required plugged in? You might of bumped something loose or a component isn't seated in all the way.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

Yepp,i've plugged in everything right!
Tried swapping the RAM in other slot too but of no help

Any opinion what might be the reason for the blinking Blue LED?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

The only LEDs I can find in the manual for your motherboard is for the VRM phases.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

Any suggestions what should be my next move?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Clear cmos, ensure monitor is hooked up and turned on.

Take all parts out of case and breadboard them


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2017)

QARTS said:


> Any opinion what might be the reason for the blinking Blue LED?


If it's a slow pulse, that's usually sleeping.  Have you physically disconnected the computer from the mains?  It might be stuck in a sleep state.


If that doesn't work, I'd unplug it again, remove the GPU and the RAM sticks, use canned air on the slots, then insert them again.  Visually confirm each is fully seated as you insert them (e.g. look at the PCI Express slot and make sure you can barely see the PCIE contacts; DIMM contacts should be completely invisible and the holders should be fully pushed in).


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

I'll unplug all of the components and replig them once again..
Let's see if that solves my problem!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2017)

i hope you didnt use compressed air to clean, that can fuck up the system when the components are connected together.

else seems like you need to clean and reseat them again.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 8, 2017)

I mean... it's just a short... ive spilled like .5 liters of coolant INSIDE my system when a tube leaked while it was on -- it shut off -- i dried it (which takes forever btw antifreeze is also evap resistant) and it was fine... also some paste got on the little resistors around the mobo socket when changing paste, wiped them off, no problem.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

I did the whole process again but still the problem persists..
I think the problem lies with my Hyperx fury 8GB stick.
Since it has a freq of 1866MHz while my mobo supports only upto 1600MHz.
Now after i cleaned my PC and thus my PC wont boot since the RAM freq is beyond my mobo marked RAM freq.!

If this is so then how can i get it fixed since as of now i cant afford to manage another RAM stick of lower freq!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2017)

Reset the CMOS.  Unplug from wall.  Find the CMOS jumper (if it has one) and move it over one pin.  Let it sit for 10 seconds, put it back.  If it has a CMOS jumper button, press it for 10 seconds.  Then, although this is generally unnessary, I do it anyway: remove the CMOS battery from the motherboard for a few minutes then replace it.  Plug the computer back into the mains and start it up.  It should be running off the defaults.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

If you reset/clear the CMOS for the motherboard firmware it should allow the Kingston HyperX to boot at the JEDEC default 1333 MHz fail safe clock speed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2017)

If it fails again. Part out your entire machine from the case and rebuild it out of the case to see if it works. That way you can rule out that the mainboard is not being earthed with the case. If it still doesn't boot after that then there are other serious issues you need to troubleshoot


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

I've managed a 4GB stick and switched my 8GB stick with it and then tried booting up but in vain..


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2017)

gand marwadiya PC ka tune 


im pretty sure you are missing something silly. did u put the CPU power back in??


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

Its 


de.das.dude said:


> gand marwadiya PC ka tune
> 
> 
> im pretty sure you are missing something silly. did u put the CPU power back in??


Its high time my PC needs to visit a repair shop lol..
Thanks all for ur guidance...appreciate that


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

I apologize if this is been recommended, I don't have the time to read through the thread because I'm getting the kids ready for school.

If I were you I would rebuild the computer. Start by emptying the case entirely and rebuild it, also take this as an opportunity to reapply thermal paste remount radiators etc....( and when I say rebuild I mean unplug all cables and everything)

Edit
 Also what is Dr. debug saying?( The two digit code built onto your motherboard ,generally a red light)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2017)

Pull everything apart. Start from scratch inspecting and testing out of the case on a bread board or non conductive surface. Just as most here have pointed out.
Just the bare components, one stick ram, CPU graphics. No drives see it it POST.  Good luck

Most likely you damaged something on the board or graphics card. Or you pushed the dirt into the socket or other part


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2017)

Unplug everything except the front panel cables then plug in:
-single RAM stick in the 3rd DIMM from the processor
-use onboard video if your processor/motherboard supports it, otherwise insert video card into the PCI Express x16 slot closes to the processor.
-plug in the 20/24-pin power mains to the motherboard from the PSU.
-plug in the 4/8-pin power for the CPU from the PSU.
-plug in the 6-pin and/or 8-pin power cables for the video card from the PSU (if onboard isn't an option).

You should not have any hard drives, solid state drives, optical drives, excess memory sticks or anything plugged in that isn't critical to POST and view the result.  Plug in power to mains and try to start it.  You should at least get some signs of life from it.


----------



## SKBARON (Sep 8, 2017)

Check if monitor cable is not loose on the monitor side


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Also what is Dr. debug saying?( The two digit code built onto your motherboard ,generally a red light)


I don't think that board has the 7-segment displays for POST codes.

Edit: Am I the only person who thinks it might be the power supply? OP's specs says the PSU is a:


> XPro 550W


According to the specs, it can only do 14A + 17A on +12v which would be ~370w. Perhaps the PSU is too under-powered (and cheap,) to drive an 8c CPU and a 970? Considering the only LEDs on the board are on the VRMs, I suspect it very well might have something to do with power delivery.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2017)

Bare bones...it should at least POST if that's the case.  Then again, it could have failed.  This seems especially probable if this is the first time the computer was powered off in a long time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

He said a 4GB worked but 8 it failed iirc


----------



## QARTS (Sep 8, 2017)

I'


FordGT90Concept said:


> Unplug everything except the front panel cables then plug in:
> -single RAM stick in the 3rd DIMM from the processor
> -use onboard video if your processor/motherboard supports it, otherwise insert video card into the PCI Express x16 slot closes to the processor.
> -plug in the 20/24-pin power mains to the motherboard from the PSU.
> ...


I'll definitely try this tomorrow!
Thanks for ur suggestion.



eidairaman1 said:


> He said a 4GB worked but 8 it failed iirc


Nooo,
I didnt meant that...the problem persists with that 4GB stick too(though its 1333MHz)



Aquinus said:


> I don't think that board has the 7-segment displays for POST codes.
> 
> Edit: Am I the only person who thinks it might be the power supply? OP's specs says the PSU is a:
> 
> According to the specs, it can only do 14A + 17A on +12v which would be ~370w. Perhaps the PSU is too under-powered (and cheap,) to drive an 8c CPU and a 970? Considering the only LEDs on the board are on the VRMs, I suspect it very well might have something to do with power delivery.


Well u might b true but since my PC used to work fine before and am experiencing this issue since morning so got me lil worried.. Uhuh


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2017)

QARTS said:


> Well u might b true but since my PC used to work fine before and am experiencing this issue since morning so got me lil worried.. Uhuh



Take the cpu out of socket ensure no bent pins, blow out all ram slots, inspect pins for damage. Worst case, ram, mobo, cpu

By the way have you breadboarded the machine like we suggested twice already? If you have not done so you are spinning your wheels and wasting time.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 9, 2017)

I've tried CMOS jump but no use either(the battery one route).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2017)

Try one stick of memory in the 3rd DIMM?


----------

